# ndt level 3



## ابو بكر عمرعثمان علي (2 مايو 2010)

السلام عليكم إخوانى يرجى المساعده فى معرفة كيفية الحصول على level 3 فى ال ndt method 

انا عارف ان فى جزء جينيرال فى الأول بحوالى 850 دولا بيدرس فيه كل الطرق وبعد كدا بتختار الطرق اللى انت عايزها كل طريق ب 650 دولار فربنا ييسر 

عايز اعرف الدفع نظامه ايه والحضور لازم احضر ولا لا انى شغال واحسن مركز اخد فيه ايه هو


----------



## ابو بكر عمرعثمان علي (5 مايو 2010)

تقريبا تالت مره بكتب موضوع هنا ولاقى مشاهدات كتيره ومش بلاقى ولا مشاكره 

انا بتخنق من القسم ده كتير اوى ربنا يسامحكم


----------



## غريبه الناس (5 مايو 2010)

*يا بطل*

معرفش والله يا بطل بس المكانيين الموثوق فيهم مودي وكوالتي كنترول من الاس ان ت


----------



## غريبه الناس (5 مايو 2010)

وربنا يوفقك مع خضرتك مردتش عليا في موضوع ndt


----------

